# What percentage of households in America have plow contracts?



## Shovler (Jul 31, 2016)

I was looking for this number and curious if anyone is aware what percentage of American households have a plow service contract in place? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

no way to get an accurate number.
Is this a school project?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Why? And how does this matter? And PS: Let me know if you get an answer and how you'll verify if it's accurate.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ah 1 out of 20?

Merica!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I hear almost all of Florida!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss said:


> no way to get an accurate number.
> Is this a school project?


LOL

Define contract Mr Uber?


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

I bet its 1% of households in America. Lots of America doesn't get enough snow to even consider it. many others would rather do it them-self than pay for it, so the number is pretty small.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL
> 
> Define contract Mr Uber?


What happened to that guy that MADE that app for shoveling?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Define households? 

Lots of folks in big cities--households--live in apartment buildings. NYC, etc.

How many people that live in SFD in NYC have garages? Or Bahston? 

One other question: What difference does it make?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

OMG........lowblue:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Quiet day, nothing else to do.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cjames808 said:


> Ah 1 out of 20?
> 
> Merica!


Merica? If your referring to what I think you are? :itflag:


----------



## Shovler (Jul 31, 2016)

dieselss said:


> What happened to that guy that MADE that app for shoveling?


Still here but that thread got closed by the admin for promotion.

I'm curious at how large the snow industry market is; I think it is interesting.

SIMA published earlier this year the estimated size off the market (the amount of people that have service contracts with snow removers). 
I was hoping someone may have seen an article or study similar to that that mentioned what percentage of homes even have a contract at all.

I heard someone mention 85% of homes none but have not been able to find a legitimate source for that.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So you know that it's 85%.....then why the question?
And as all have said....how are you going to verify?


----------



## Shovler (Jul 31, 2016)

dieselss said:


> So you know that it's 85%.....then why the question?
> And as all have said....how are you going to verify?


I don't "know" it's 85%. That's just a number someone mentioned to me recently but without any source.

I was hoping someone could direct me to a study or something such as the SIMA report. Maybe another organization had researched it at some point.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I just don't see any actually way of verifying it.
Is this just for the app?


----------



## Shovler (Jul 31, 2016)

dieselss said:


> I just don't see any actually way of verifying it.
> Is this just for the app?


Ha no!

I would consider verification if it was based on a reliable source like SIMA. But from my research it doesn't seem like there are many research reports written on snow removal industry.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Shovler said:


> Ha no!
> 
> I would consider verification if it was based on a reliable source like SIMA. But from my research it doesn't seem like there are many research reports written on snow removal industry.


I promise that there is no way 85% of households have contracts. I live in an area that has approximately 130,000 people and we get 100 plus inches per year. I would say it isn't more than 5% who have a contract. The majority of households use one time service a few times a year when we get storms over 12-14". Obviously my single location doesn't represent everywhere in the country but there's is no way it's 85%.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Shovler said:


> Ha no!
> 
> I would consider verification if it was based on a reliable source like SIMA. But from my research it doesn't seem like there are many research reports written on snow removal industry.


Have you ever plowed/shoveled snow?


----------



## Shovler (Jul 31, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> I promise that there is no way 85% of households have contracts. I live in an area that has approximately 130,000 people and we get 100 plus inches per year. I would say it isn't more than 5% who have a contract. The majority of households use one time service a few times a year when we get storms over 12-14". Obviously my single location doesn't represent everywhere in the country but there's is no way it's 85%.


Not 85% have contracts. 15% have contracts. 85% DON'T have one. (Or so I heard.)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have you ever plowed/shoveled snow?


Yes,
I didn't like the shoveling part.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

FredG said:


> Merica? If your referring to what I think you are? :itflag:


In bocca al lupo this winter, *newusflag*:itflag: Another words good luck.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

SnoFarmer said:


> Yes,
> I didn't like the shoveling part.


Shoveling, I get out of the truck for coffee. But that's about it. I do not see how you would ever come up with a reasonable # on this.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't own a shovel of any type, worst tool ever invented!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

That didn't take long to blow up in the op's face, eh ?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Lol well it was a really strange question and he avoided answering direct questions about what he was trying to get at.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> I don't own a shovel of any type, worst tool ever invented!


Well it is needed from time to time here, no?

MJD has his, and its gold plated from all the crap he had to move about


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> That didn't take long to blow up in the op's face, eh ?


I was surprised it lasted this long.


----------



## Shovler (Jul 31, 2016)

How did it blowup in my face? I asked a question about the market which people weren't able to answer. I would think that people that own plow companies would be interested in discussing something like.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm not trying to be a jerk I'm just trying to figure out how it would be relevant to know the percentage of households that have a snow removal contract? A generalized percentage across the country would still not be able to give a local company any indication about market saturation for their area. Or if that market was saturated with providers if the clients are happy with the service they are being provided etc. The only value a number like that would have as far as I can tell is for an advertising company like Home Advisor to try and figure out if it's worth the money to start an advertising campaign directed at the homeowners to use their service to find the contractors. Correct me if I'm wrong on this as if there is a value to the service provider in knowing this generalized number I'm all ears. Now knowing that number for your particular service area would be a different story.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, it's it's good that you weren't dissuaded by the crew here. If you are really interested in being involved in the snow industry, this is a good place to read about the day to day activities of a snow contractor. Once the season gets a bit busier, I'm sure it will be more interesting than it is right now.

So, tell us why this question came about, and what your goals for answering the question would have entailed, if you got what you were looking for.


----------



## Shovler (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes - I am thinking from the terms of a Home Advisor. Also, it would be possible if a local plow company knew their areas very well.

I think thinking from a marketing perspective, if you knew that the average across the country was 25% have a contract and in your area only 10% of a contract, to focus on selling in that area more or identify the reasons that area is different. Things like that....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk I'm just trying to figure out how it would be relevant to know the percentage of households that have a snow removal contract? A generalized percentage across the country would still not be able to give a local company any indication about market saturation for their area. Or if that market was saturated with providers if the clients are happy with the service they are being provided etc. The only value a number like that would have as far as I can tell is for an advertising company like Home Advisor to try and figure out if it's worth the money to start an advertising campaign directed at the homeowners to use their service to find the contractors. Correct me if I'm wrong on this as if there is a value to the service provider in knowing this generalized number I'm all ears. Now knowing that number for your particular service area would be a different story.


Sherlock Holmes, I presume ?
Lol


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Shovler said:


> Yes - I am thinking from the terms of a Home Advisor. Also, it would be possible if a local plow company knew their areas very well.
> 
> I think thinking from a marketing perspective, if you knew that the average across the country was 25% have a contract and in your area only 10% of a contract, to focus on selling in that area more or identify the reasons that area is different. Things like that....


It would still be a skewed number that wouldn't hold much weight to a particular area. Say the average is 10% across the country in area that recieve snow. Amount of annual snow fall, demographics like income, and if the area is predominantly primary households or vacation homes etc. would make that number useless for comparison. Take an area like Lake Taho or some of the really rich communities in Colorado. Many of those homes are vacation homes owned by very wealthy people. Those local areas might see an average of 50 or 60% contract rate because they want to know that when they come to ski on a whim that they don't have to do any work. So comparing that area if you provide service there to the average has no value. The real value would be to have the numbers for your city broken down by neighborhood so that you would know where to spend marketing time and money. I just can't see a national average being helpful to a local provider for their local area.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

So a shovzl or blowerz to compeat wit plowz?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> So a shovzl or blowerz to compeat wit plowz?


lol I tried really hard to get it but I don't get it. Which is a shame because I have the feeling it's whitty and funny.


----------

